# Ford Fiesta mk6



## maaco (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi! I have build couple of install to this one, now planning the third. At first competition season it had a set of Alpine, Helix, Ground Zero. 5channel system.

Placed fift @ emma finland finals, class advanced 5ch. Placed first @ Espl Experienced 1woofer.
Car had quite much of sound pressure as a hificar, 134.4db with official espl-meter and disc during the competition season, and 550w rms for a 10" Gz Uranium..

Second season was Alpine, Helix, Audison, Jl Audio, 7ch, class advanced unlimited, now the car sounded quite well, but motivation for competition were poor. Got two second places @ Emma Finland. Last listening points where 248, we didnt tune the system a lot. I guess i could have got second place @ finals with just few hours of tuning and testing with local pro´s, but i wasn´t interested anymore. Because of quitting my recent job, caused that i had to sell the money worth parts of the system, to pay bills and stuff. Managed to buy a budget set instead.

Now the set is:

Alpine CDA-9887R (bought this used from a friend)
Helix RS6 2way component set, used since the first competition season. Second season this had also dome midranges, but i sold them recently..
Ground Zero Uranium 5ch amp. (planning to update this to Helix A6)
Helix P10 subwoofer.

Audison Silverline speaker cables, Aiv bluesnake 6ch line cable. Puresonic/caliber ground/+ wires.

Just made 1.7dl closed enclosures to Peerless 2" wide ranges, but i´m not sure if they stay on the car, still need to play them several hours to see if they work. The wideness and height of the sound stage is awesome with 40€ speakers. Only having big problems with frequencies over 10khz..

I have to build a new subwoofer box, always went for closed enclosure, but now i want to test vented =)










there´s a pic of current door panels, and the old tweeter/dome install. All of them are the first ones i´ve ever done. The door panels are even upholstered by me and another finnish competitor @ his backyard  First time for both of us for putting fake leather to something.. 

And here´s the old trunk setup, Audison LRx 5.1k and 2.9 with JL 10w6v2:










I´m still not sure what the final installation will be, and the system. I upgrade stuff as soon as i know =) only sure is that the helix midbasses will stay on the doors, and Alpine stays as a headunit..


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks really nice I would love to see some more pictures of the entire setup in the car


----------



## maaco (Aug 23, 2009)

> Looks really nice I would love to see some more pictures of the entire setup in the car


My old computer got virus, so those two pics are quite much the only pics i have of the old setup  I had installation pics, like making of mirror triangles for tweeter and midrange, and door panels before upholstering. But you can see almost everything finished on those two pics. Only thing you can´t see, is Alpine PXA-H701 hidden under the amp rack. IVA-D106R as a headunit/prosessor controller.. It was installed on a custom center consol, with smoothed 1din-place... Trunk has a metal skeleton where amp rack and subwoofer enclusure are fixed, made out of 20x20 square pipe with 3mm walls. It´s still on it´s place, and will be used in the new install, to hold the subwoofer box i have planned, i take a pic of it when i go to the car next time.. Not vere nice looking, the first metal thing used in my installation, i welded it up by myself, first finished welding job i´ve ever done :laugh: But it fits like factory-made, and you can tow a car with it..

I have planned the new trunk. i guess amp installation will be made in a way, that it can be raised to have entry to spare wheel, which haven´t been on the car for two years.. Second idea i had, was to install amp to front, in glovebox. I haven´t measured yet, but i believe it fits there. It would be cool to have it there, and a window on the glovebox showing it =) i also planned sub on the front, but the floor had to bee raised too much, something like 10cm to get enough volume to enclosure.. Still haven´t figured out the front stage.. Brax tweeters? Gz Plutonium tweeters? Peerless wideranges?


----------



## maaco (Aug 23, 2009)

here´s a two pics just to see how the car looks..

maaco • IRC-Galleria

maaco • IRC-Galleria

i should probably get a pic that shows the front bumber. i made front spoiler with my girlfriend last winter. new rear bumber in on the search, haven´t found nice one yet. the sideskirts are from lester. front windows will be tinted after i take the car to mot test.. here in finland it´s illegal to have front windows tinted. those need to be tinted, because of the dog we got @ summer, the car doesn´t have air conditioner..


----------

